# Deflector Cable Issue



## Gar-Dog (Feb 1, 2021)

I just got a new Toro Power Max 24in two-stage gas-powered snowblower in anticipation of a major snowstorm. This is my first snowblower (At 56 I am done with shoveling, lol.) I assembled it and it starts up fine. However, when you pull the "joystick" back to raise the deflector ("pushing" the cable), where the cable connects to the deflector it just curves out I guess on the little spindle - the path of least resistance - instead of raising the deflector. And the cable will disconnect at the joystick end. When the the joystick is pushed forward, and tension is on the cable, it lowers the deflector just fine. So.... it's like pushing rope to raise the deflector. Frankly it seems like poor engineering. I wonder if some washers or gasket should be at the spindle. This was not something I assembled.... this was factory assembled. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

I saw one like that at HD. The upper deflector is supposed to be pulled up by the spring as the cable moves upward. In other words, the cable doesn't push the deflector up. On the floor model, the sides of the deflector were squeezed in and binding on the main part of the chute. The cable could pull it down, but it wouldn't go up under spring tension. When I pointed this out to a clerk, he said it's been seen before; he pulled the sides out just a bit, to relieve the pressure on the sides without them losing contact with the dimples (see below) that stabilize the deflector. The deflector then worked fine with the Quick Stick control.

I would imagine the hinge could also be misaligned and binding.


----------



## Gar-Dog (Feb 1, 2021)

PlOM said:


> I saw one like that at HD. The upper deflector is supposed to be pulled up by the spring as the cable moves upward. In other words, the cable doesn't push the deflector up. On the floor model, the sides of the deflector were squeezed in and binding on the main part of the chute. The cable could pull it down, but it wouldn't go up under spring tension. When I pointed this out to a clerk, he said it's been seen before; he pulled the sides out just a bit, to relieve the pressure on the sides without them losing contact with the dimples (see below) that stabilize the deflector. The deflector then worked fine with the Quick Stick control.
> 
> I would imagine the hinge could also be misaligned and binding.
> 
> View attachment 174629


That makes perfect sense - of course, it is the spring that should raise it with slack in the cable. Duh! I will check that out. Thanks!


----------



## Gar-Dog (Feb 1, 2021)

Okay, I am back 2 minutes later and that did the trick. Thank you so much! I feel like an idiot.... and to think I had 3 years of mechanical engineering before switching majors, lol.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sometimes it just takes a different set of eyes.


.


----------



## Gar-Dog (Feb 1, 2021)

Certainly in this case!


----------

